# Pier carts



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

About a month ago I decided to start building pier carts. I call them Bubba carts. It has taken off beyond my wildest imagination. I build a quality product with customer satisfaction my number one priority. I have even sold one person two carts. Based on what I've seen from craigslist I'm the cheapest pier cart out there. They are made of galvanized tubing welded and coated with bed liner paint. I'm not trying to make a million just making a little extra spending money. If you want a custom built pier cart it's no problem. I built two today.

My number is 850-261-6199


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Any pic's of past ones built?


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bubba-carts/933834169971134?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

Try this link. I have trouble downloading pictures from my phone. If you are interested in a cart PM me your phone number and I'll send you pictures of some of my custom builds.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Where's the rod holders?:001_huh:


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't know why or how that picture got posted without rod holders. The small cart comes with five rod holders. The bigger version comes with seven rod holders. If you scroll down you'll see the versions with rod holders. I need to fix that.


----------

